# dig what u want! regular and hybrid windflowers



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

hello! i currently have the problem of having too many flowers on my island thanks to time traveling :--( i need some help getting rid of them!







*how it'll go*

comment below if you want to enter! i will only be letting in one person at a time. (edit: to speed things up, i'll be allowing multiple people in at a time)​
i'll pm you for your friend code.​
come to my island and i'll add you as a best friend so you can use your shovel.​
dig up all the windflowers that you're able (_limited to one full inventory per person_, so come with empty pockets and your shovel.)​

*rules*

please only dig up the windflowers on the elevated parts of the island at the back. _no other flowers please._​
please refrain from taking too many hybrids, leave some for the next people.
you may dig up and keep fossils/earth eggs that you find, but they will also go towards the one full inventory limit.​
don't cut my trees!​
feel free to shop at nook's or able sisters but please be considerate of the time as other people may want their turn.​
tips are appreciated but not required!​
thanks!


----------



## beebs (Apr 10, 2020)

Read the rules and agrees.


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

beebs said:


> Read the rules and agrees.


messaged you!


----------



## Saphi (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i come please? Read the rules and agrees.


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come visit?  read rules and agree!


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

Saphi said:


> Can i come please? Read the rules and agrees.


sure, you're next in line. will message you when it's your turn!


----------



## Xen0 (Apr 10, 2020)

Would also like to come for a short visit


----------



## spacedog (Apr 10, 2020)

id love to come and will definitely tip you! thanks for this opportunity <3


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, I've read the rules and I agree - I'd love to come!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

I read the rules and I agree I’d love to come get some


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

OreoTerror said:


> Could I come visit?  read rules and agree!


messaged you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

to speed things up a bit, i'll be allowing multiple people at the same time!


----------



## Trix (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, may I visit?  Read the rules!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

hiya read the rules may i stop by?


----------



## infamant (Apr 10, 2020)

Read the rules! Can I come?


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

Xen0 said:


> Would also like to come for a short visit





spacedog said:


> id love to come and will definitely tip you! thanks for this opportunity <3





Katy88 said:


> Hi, I've read the rules and I agree - I'd love to come!





Chloebug44 said:


> I read the rules and I agree I’d love to come get some



messaged everyone until this point! will be messaging the next ones in batches.


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 10, 2020)

hi would love to just use the shop to sell my native fruit 
read the rules and agreed


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

Trix said:


> Hi, may I visit?  Read the rules!





amyahh said:


> hiya read the rules may i stop by?





infamant said:


> Read the rules! Can I come?


messaged!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



noobie007 said:


> hi would love to just use the shop to sell my native fruit
> read the rules and agreed


my native fruits are peaches! would you still like to come by?


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 10, 2020)

Syndra said:


> messaged!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> ...


yes please  i got pears


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 10, 2020)

wait aa- don't worry ;u;


----------



## shasha (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to come when there's space (and I've read the rules )


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve read the rules and would love to come by for the next batch, if you don’t mind. thanks!


----------



## Syndra (Apr 10, 2020)

bump!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

I have read the rules, and would like to visit if you still need help


----------



## biksoka (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to come if you're still open (read the rules)


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come if you still have some! I’ve been on the hunt for windflowers!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come, too!
I just want some of the hybrids.

I have no reason to cut your trees. I've been here since '13 UMU


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, I want to visit!!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey there, I've read the rules and I'd love to come by! PM me when you're able!


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello there!
If this is still going on I would love to grab some flowers!
I've read the rules and will follow them! Thanks!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 11, 2020)

U have read the rules and will follow them! Can I come pls?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Lankea said:


> U have read the rules and will follow them! Can I come pls?


I have*


----------

